# Nccer performance verification



## Cruz222 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello my name is damion I'm a 3rd year apprentice and I want to know if I'm ready for the performance verification test. It would be of great help if anyone could let my know what to expect on the test before I pay to take it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ask the people who are administering the test. You can also look at the NCCER site...
https://www.nccer.org/nccer-home
https://www.nccer.org/workforce-dev...strial-maintenance-electrical-instrumentation


----------

